# Pop off syndrome?



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I just saw it yesterday. Poor thing. At the end of the video, it says the orbicularis muscle that allow the hedgie to ball up slips over the top of the pelvis, so it's unable to curl up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never heard of that before. It looks painful. Poor wee one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Never heard of it either, poor thing.


----------

